# M68 style wheels not avaiable in usa?



## TIS330Ci (Feb 14, 2004)

why cant we pick the m68 style wheels over here? they look better than the 2 we can pick. also i noticed we can not get CLEAR front signals only the orange one.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Is there a reason this is in the 6er forum? The M68 won't fit the E24 for sure, and I doubt it would fit over the brakes on the new one.


----------



## TIS330Ci (Feb 14, 2004)

NO, they somewhat look like the M68! heres a link
http://www.hibiscus.co.jp/toki/bmw645.htm


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

TIS330Ci said:


> NO, they somewhat look like the M68! heres a link
> http://www.hibiscus.co.jp/toki/bmw645.htm


That's Style 92.

(M68 looks much nicer, IMO...)


----------

